# Anyone else use a rising trot in a western saddle?



## ShannonSevenfold (Oct 11, 2008)

Yea,
So, I'm not so great at sitting the trot when I'm riding. Once when I was riding at a local stable, I saw a girl warming up her horse, riding a rising trot in a western saddle. So I tried it, and I find it much more easy and comfortable. :? But that's just me.

Anyone else ever tried this?


----------



## Hoofprints in the Sand (Nov 23, 2008)

I ride English but after being thrown off by Sandie a few times recently, my confidence has definitely been shaken...so I've been riding in a Western saddle to get it back (just feel more secure than my tiny flat English "launching pad" lol). I, of course, am so used to the rising trot that I do it in the western saddle...and don't care how anyone else thinks I look! ;-) 

I see nothing wrong with it unless you're showing Western I guess, and I know nothing about Western shows so who knows, it may even be allowed?? I say do whatever makes you comfortable!


----------



## KateS (Jul 3, 2008)

If you mean posting then yes I post. My mare has this super bouncy trot when she is hyper and if I try and sit it I look dumber than if I post. I'm not sure but I think that in western shows you have to sit the trot. Over 3/4s of the people I see riding western will post sometimes.


----------



## ShannonSevenfold (Oct 11, 2008)

KateS said:


> If you mean posting then yes I post.


Yea, I mean a posting trot. Around here we tend to call it a rising trot.


----------



## PoptartShop (Jul 25, 2010)

When I rode Western (a long time ago) I usually sat; although in my lessons we did rise a few times.  It wasn't that difficult, but for me it was more natural to just sit it. Now I ride English & it's the opposite- I love posting, rather than sitting at the trot.


----------



## PiggyPablo (Jan 17, 2009)

I have when I used to ride western. I did get some weird looks though from people who only do western LOL I don't see any problem with it as long as the horse is under control.


----------



## ShannonSevenfold (Oct 11, 2008)

lol, Definately. I was always told that sitting the trot is more comfortable and easier on your legs which I suppose is true, if you're trotting for quite a ways, but I was never able to "sit deep." I have no clue how you're supposed to not bounce. =/ lol

Rising trot all the way!


----------



## PiggyPablo (Jan 17, 2009)

I look at it this way...if you can post and it's comfortable for you and the horse's back, then do it


----------



## Horsegma (Dec 1, 2008)

I ride western and I mostly post.

There's not too many trainers around here that don't teach you how to post even if it's western.


----------



## mlkarel2010 (Jan 27, 2008)

It depends on what mood I'm in or on what horse. Right now my stirrups are set at a WP length and are a little long to do a rising trot. I know a lot of people who do a rising trot in a western saddle. 

The Lippizzan trainers won't sit the trot on them until like after 2 years since they were broken because sitting the trot is harder on their back.

Also it is known that doing a rising trot helps improve your balance.

So if my stirrups are short enough and the trot is fast enough (not a light jog) I'll sometimes do a rising trot. That is if I want to bother with diagnols. But if I'm on a pleasure ride or am working on training the horse I will sit the trot.


----------



## dimmers_double (Jul 13, 2008)

I post the trot in my western saddle (my horse is very bouncy) when showing western, you are not allowed to post the trot, sitting trot only.....


----------



## LauraB (Nov 11, 2008)

I do most of my work at home in a western saddle even though I ride a hunter under saddle horse. If I am letting Cliff jog I will sit but if I am working on a long trot I will usually post.


----------



## BuckOff41570 (Nov 15, 2008)

Unless your competing,you can post all you want. I usually post. Its easier on my and my horses. The only time I don't really do it is when I'm working on collection or other certain exersizes.


----------



## Mira (Aug 4, 2008)

I do nearly every time I ride while warming up. I just find it easier to get him really extended and moving forward while posting than with me sitting there.


----------



## StarfireSparrow (Jan 19, 2009)

Mira said:


> I do nearly every time I ride while warming up. I just find it easier to get him really extended and moving forward while posting than with me sitting there.



That may be the best reason there is for posting in a western saddle. I have gotten in the habit of it since I used to typically ride young horses and sitting the trot tends to inhibit their forward movement. Posting helps me to get out of their way.


----------



## StylishK (Dec 12, 2008)

I normally warm up for english in a western saddle so I post lots.

Sometimes I post on my reiner when I'm bored. Not a big deal with her since I never trot in a reining pattern, at least I try not too


----------



## Liberty (Jan 18, 2009)

I ride dressage primarily, but when I do ride western, I might post for these reasons:
-I'm riding the horse in a english bridle, but a western saddle, to get comfortable with the horse in a more secure saddle, before using an english one. So these are hunt/dressage horses that I work at a fast english pace, so sitting isn't usually the best in the western saddles
-if the horse has a little spazz attack, I might post, because then I don't bounce around, and am able to just think about calming the horse down, and not about staying seated. This of course isn't the case if the horse is trying to buck, or if I'm trying to slow the horse down. 
-if I'm just trying to cross the arena quickly, I'll do a fast posting trot.


----------



## Jubilee Rose (May 28, 2008)

I definitely don't see a problem in posting in a western saddle. Whenever I ride western, I always do this. Actually in my second western lesson, (long time back) my instructor showed my posting. I think its only in shows you can't post. I actually love the sitting trot ... but it really depends on the horse. My horse has a lovely sitting trot, and I ride English. In an English saddle, I find its more comfortable to sit the trot.


----------



## Walkamile (Dec 29, 2008)

I have seen many different disciplines post for the comfort of thier horse when excersing ect...Trailriding being my forte, I post so not to fatigue my horse and also switch the diagonals that I post to . Good for them, good for me especially to strengthen my muscles. :wink:


----------



## Ride Baby Ride (Jan 21, 2009)

I post while riding western all the time. I especially do it for the first part of my warm up as it is easier in the horses back, particularly in the winter. I also post when I am wanting a faster more extended trot instead of a jog.


----------



## Harlee rides horses (Jan 13, 2008)

You post the trot, sit the jog.

In western, you jog.


----------



## blossom856 (Apr 5, 2007)

I do. But I'm mainly an english rider anyway. But my instructor has her western students post and do two point because it strengthens the legs.


----------



## smrobs (Jul 30, 2008)

Most of the horses that I ride are smooth enough that I can sit the trot but my Percheron travels so animated that sitting the trot is impossible and I have to either post or stay standing in the stirrups. Most of the cowboys that I know will post when they are in a long trot because it is just easier. No, I don't think that western shows allow posting but there may be some classes that do.


----------



## Jubilee (Dec 15, 2008)

I ride both English and Western. It's true that posting will get you disqualified in western shows, but many western trail riders post on trail. It's much easier on the horse's back over long distances. My last riding instructor (who is the head western riding instructor for the USA's top Equine Science University) told us to post when we are warming up horses at a working jog. This is so much easier on their backs. I also worked at a horse camp for the past two years and we taught the kids to post in a western saddle because it's just more comfortable for some people, especially on trail. With some of the horses and ponies I rode there it was nearly impossible to sit the trot on them, WAY too bouncy. And some horses would not trot until I started posting. That's just the temperamental nature of camp horses :\.

So no worries, lots of people do it. I think more people should. If people are giving you funny looks, pay them no mind. If you and your horse are comfortable that's all that matters.

Jubilee


----------



## claireauriga (Jun 24, 2008)

I don't ride western, but I do know that my instructors tell me to always warm the horse up in rising trot before doing a sitting trot, because it requires more strength through their backs. If you're rising properly, there's less weight on their backs (and the whole idea of rising on the correct diagonal is to allow their inside hind to drive forwards more easily) and they can move a little more freely.


----------



## katieandduke (Apr 13, 2008)

it all depends for me.. duke has a super nice jog which i dont need to post to but then when he is either doing a posting trot or an extended trot i will post.. its just easier for me..


----------



## kershkova (Jun 25, 2008)

I don`t on my pleasure horse but when i ride gameing horses i do like with champ because he is fast and very bumpy. but never with pleasure horses they jog not trot just like harlee said


> posted by Harlee rides horsesYou post the trot, sit the jog.
> 
> In western, you jog.


----------



## toosexy4myspotz (Oct 7, 2007)

I know several people that post in a western saddle. I do not. I love to sit everything. BUt its not uncommon


----------



## G and K's Mom (Jan 11, 2008)

Do it all the time on the trail and in the arena as a warm up. Will sit the trot once I'm getting down to business.


----------



## bgood400 (Nov 10, 2008)

i post in a western saddle all the time. When Im riding western I will normally long trot my horse some at the beginning to warm him up.


----------



## WesternPleasure27 (Nov 9, 2008)

When I'm warming up at a show I usually do a nice long extended trot to get my horse using its hind end and stretching out through its back.
You will see many, many pleasure riders doing this in a western saddle


----------



## horseMAD (Jan 6, 2009)

I post most of the time (unless in a show).


----------



## ShannonSevenfold (Oct 11, 2008)

Wow. I had no idea this was so common. haha

That's great. =D


----------



## I Love Lane (Dec 11, 2007)

i always train in a western saddle so all my horses will get riden both hunter and pleasure training in the western saddle.


----------



## I Love Lane (Dec 11, 2007)

i always train in a western saddle so all my horses will get ridden both hunter and pleasure training in the western saddle.


----------



## bgood400 (Nov 10, 2008)

I Love Lane said:


> i always train in a western saddle so all my horses will get ridden both hunter and pleasure training in the western saddle.


I often ride engilish in a western saddle too. Expecially if im riding a young one. Western saddles are so much easier to stay in!


----------



## Dreamer1215 (Jan 31, 2009)

_I post all the time. I do try sometimes to sit, but for me with my bad neck, it's more comfortable to post. _


----------



## xeventer17 (Jan 26, 2009)

i actual find it hard to post in a western saddle and i find it more natural just to sit it. then again, i train dressage a lot and being good at sitting any trot is something i've worked on for a long time, so that might have something to do with it. sitting is almost second nature to me now. lol. but no, most of the people at my barn who ride western use the rising trot a lot, so i don't think it's weird.


----------



## horsey*kisses (May 12, 2008)

i have always posted up until recently when i started doing some different warm ups with my horse in those i stay up in the saddle and i have tried to sit the trot and that is uncomfortable and i get weird signals from my horse when i do it so i dont very often lol


----------

